# Server 2008 & workstation Anti-virus



## japong (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi,

I just want to ask any anti-virus expert here that what anti-virus can you recommend for a server PC that is also used for network storage. For workstations is McAfee a good anti-virus? can it handle spam mails? we are having trouble specially in spam mails our IP address had been blocked from sending emails due to this spams. Any comments and recommendation are highly appreciated. Thanks...:grin:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi japong,

What type of Server do you have? Are you hosting your email? Using Exchange perhaps?

Please check these links:

Microsoft SmartScreen: Spam Filtering | Microsoft Security

Sender ID Framework Industry Support and Solutions

If you have Exchange Server, you might want to check out ForeFront. It has the best Spam protection out there and you will see almost Zero Spam.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"IP address had been blocked from sending emails due to this spams."

japong your email server has been hacked. How could you not be aware of this when it is sending spam?

You need to disconnect everything from the internet, rebuild from scratch and before putting your servers online again get and use a firewall [like sonicwall] appliance. Best if you get the AV/Malware/Spam subscription filters also.

You have a lot of work ahead of you. Might want to spend some time reviewing how you got hacked and how you left the barn door open which in turn should teach you how to keep the bad guys out.


----------



## sramm (Dec 22, 2010)

Hai japong

a) u may consider having a firewall c/w antivirus to check all mails in and out of your network. Check at the gateway itself. If u do this , do check CPU usage/Memory usage of the Firewall too.(coz, tend to use lot)..depends number of users...
(i am using Fortinet, has good support)" c/w subscription filters"

b) for antivirus, if u may try MSE(microsoft essential ) , check their website and download ...cheaper .
Mcafee is also good, just make sure sure u have the support or someone to turn to when need support/help.
( i am using Kaspersky, and its quite easy to install and manage)

Note: some users use a mix of both . Depends on how you want to manage ur network.

c) lastly, check all pc and scan them. And as what "Wand3r3r" said, u need to disconnect the server and do a thorough check on it. Its a time consuming ...but need to do..
take care and tq
.d


----------

